

Google Maps Easter Egg - knivets
https://www.google.com/maps/place/33%C2%B030%2752.5%22N+73%C2%B003%2733.2%22E/@33.5141038,73.0659468,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=en

======
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9432504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9432504)

------
kpcyrd
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/33%C2%B030%2752.5%22N+73%C...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/33%C2%B030%2752.5%22N+73%C2%B003%2733.2%22E/@33.5017639,73.1275112,17z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0)

------
aslammuet
A duplicate with the wrong title.

------
bluesmoon
repost

